# Garry's Mod auf SSD und addons auf HDD



## KILLERKRALLE004 (25. März 2015)

Weiß jemand wie man gmod auf der SSD und die Addons auf der HDD installieren kann? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## spidermanx (26. März 2015)

Hallo , 

meinst du  das hier : vielleicht hilft das ja
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V48W_qFUdoo

Lg


----------



## Q-Pit (26. März 2015)

Benutz am besten das hier: Link Shell Extension - Download - heise online
Dann kopierste den/die Addons Ordner einfach auf die HDD und machst einen "Link" auf deine SSD. Hab ich so schon damals mit den Battlefield DLCs gemacht und hat wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## daifu (27. Mai 2015)

kleiner tipp:lieber beides auf ssd , denn wenn du wie  mein kumpel 400 add ons runtergeladen hast sürzt das spiel erstmal nachm start ab und lädt so wie bei ihm 6-8 minuten lang , bis er was machen kann 
(wenn ich auf ne map geht lädt es bis zu ner halben stunde)


----------

